# Easy Bulb Change for Polar Express/Tabbed Roof Passenger Cars



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

Here's how to get at those light bulbs without having to use a bunch of bad language, posted on the J&C Studios O Scale Archive:

http://www.jcstudiosinc.com/BlogShowThread?id=663&categoryId=779

Pete


----------



## jreid (May 9, 2011)

Can we still use the language if we want to? 
I believe the Hogwarts cars are the same too @%&*#@&


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

This goes hand-in-hand with a post Gunrunnerjohn had about removing the roof on one of his passenger cars. Good link ... clear photos / explanation.

See that other thread here:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=8053

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

Excellent tutorial!
thanks for sharing!
Andre.


----------



## plandis (Oct 5, 2011)

Excellent! thanks for sharing. You wouldn't think that would be hard to include in the Lionel Manual now would you!

anyone see an LED lit for the red end-of-train light in the observation car? I would like to add one to mine.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

plandis said:


> Excellent! thanks for sharing. You wouldn't think that would be hard to include in the Lionel Manual now would you!
> 
> anyone see an LED lit for the red end-of-train light in the observation car? I would like to add one to mine.



Like this, in my first Crummy video?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLs8-PE-ZBc


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

plandis said:


> Excellent! thanks for sharing. You wouldn't think that would be hard to include in the Lionel Manual now would you!
> 
> anyone see an LED lit for the red end-of-train light in the observation car? I would like to add one to mine.


I've added LED's to several of the observation cars rear lights. I'm going to add a white LED to the set that has a middle light between the red marker lights.


----------

